# FS: Axolotl's



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Approximately 3", feeding great on bloodworms. Colours appear to be wildtype to light wildtype, will not be able to tell for sure until approx. 7 months.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

awwwwwwwee so cute


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Brisch said:


> awwwwwwwee so cute


Not to mention super interactive! Following your from one side of the tank to the other. They even respond to finger/hand movements, and I don't mean attempting to chomp on it, thinking it's food.


----------



## Orca (Apr 28, 2010)

Grete J, is there a book or website you would recommend with good info on care requirements, etc. I have looked into these guys a bit, but would like to do a bit more research before we jump in! 
Might be interested in one or two from the next batch (if you have a next batch). Really nice job on them, btw - they look healthy and happy!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Orca said:


> Grete J, is there a book or website you would recommend with good info on care requirements, etc. I have looked into these guys a bit, but would like to do a bit more research before we jump in!
> Might be interested in one or two from the next batch (if you have a next batch). Really nice job on them, btw - they look healthy and happy!


Axolotls: The Fascinating Mexican Axolotl and the Tiger Salamander

Caudata.org

Elemental Herps - Hobbyist Axolotl Breeder based in Vancouver, BC

The last link to my site with a pdf caresheet you can download 

After this I'm giving the moms a break, and us...


----------



## CursiveDuck (Dec 14, 2010)

Would you be willing to ship a pair to Edmonton Alberta lol? Preferably a male and a female.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

New photo's up!



CursiveDuck said:


> Would you be willing to ship a pair to Edmonton Alberta lol? Preferably a male and a female.


Sure! When the weather isn't sucking


----------



## CursiveDuck (Dec 14, 2010)

Score!  I've been searching for two more to grow out so my gal can have some friends, but the pets store here in edmonton really don't carry them often. And if they do they just don't look healthy at all lol. But I'll start looking at the weather forecast for some nicer weather


----------



## Orca (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info, Grete! Now to convince hubs that a big tank in the basement wouldn't be that much more work!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Orca said:


> Thanks for the info, Grete! Now to convince hubs that a big tank in the basement wouldn't be that much more work!


Not a problem! I'm always willing to help educate as I'd rather see these guys going to great homes with proper set-ups  A big tank.... well, depending on how many you want, may not be necessary. I went overboard with the 93g for my 4. A 20 or 25 would be good for 2.

I've also got one golden albino available at approximately 4 inches. $60 for this one as they're rare to find in Canada


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Yay for new photo's!!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

might be interested in the albino... my buddy is in mexico, ill message you next week.


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice, where do they come from?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you  They're from Mexico, but from the looks of it soon to be extinct in the wild


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Early week bump!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump it ttt!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

awesome creatures, definately neat how they don't morph naturally and stay aquatic.


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

what do they eat usually?... i would like to pick one up or 2, but i'm afraid that my indo's would try to eat it or my peacock bass... and maybe my silver... but let me know about this... if they are fine with them i wouldn't mind picking them up


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

simont said:


> what do they eat usually?... i would like to pick one up or 2, but i'm afraid that my indo's would try to eat it or my peacock bass... and maybe my silver... but let me know about this... if they are fine with them i wouldn't mind picking them up


These guys are taking bloodworms and small bits of dew worms now! They are pretty much a species only tank, unless you don't mind a few missing white clouds or guppies every now and then :bigsmile:

For more info on their care, check out the caresheet on my website Elemental Herps - Hobbyist Axolotl Breeder based in Vancouver, BC

New photo's coming tonight!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Rainy Sunday bump! New photo's added!!


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

i'm interested in a couple.
can you pm your # please
thanks


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Tuesday bump!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

It appears as though they may all be sold.


----------



## Katt (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh wow! I was debating a second WT! Good thing they are all sold.


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

Grete_J said:


> It appears as though they may all be sold.


Woot! Congrats!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Apparently I lie and there are 3 axolotl juvies left $30/ea


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

what types do you have left? I may be interested in a couple. Just got to wait a week or so for my tank.

Also, it would be awesome if you have some albinos available too!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

2 axies left!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Saturday night bump!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

One axolotl left


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

They're all gone!


----------

